# Tool you cant live without?



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

My pick would definitely be a cordless drill. I use that tool far more than any other tool around the house. I use one nearly every day. I have my lightweight cheapo B&D version for small jobs and I have a heavyweight 18v dewalt hammerdrill combo for my heavy duty projects. A cordless drill is by far the one tool I couldnt live without.

How about the rest of you?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

my favorite tool used to be a decent cordless drill, now its a cordless impact driver. Its purpose built for driving screws as opposed to a drill that is just okay for that purpose.








http://bit.ly/9IoO6c


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

It depends on what work I'm doing that particular day. Lately it's been a knife of some variety, a drill / driver (I have the same Makita Brik has. It's fantastic) and a 10-in-1 Painters Tool. 

The painters tool probably gets more work than anything else I own at the moment, but I've been doing a lot of painting and scraping recently.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The ones I buy the day they break----------That's my test----

SawsAll
Compressor
1/2"drill
SkillSaw
Brad gun


----------



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> The ones I buy the day they break----------That's my test----
> 
> SawsAll
> Compressor
> ...


Buy your tools at harbor freight and youll be replacing them on a weekly basis.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I try to buy the best tool for the job----I kill a lot of tools--I figure if I destroy a tool that it simply wasn't up for the job---

That being said--I've had some good experiences with a few of Harbor Freights tools--Angle grinder--Little 4" wet saw-That's been cutting Durrock for over 10 years.

I have worn out a lot of compressors over the years--They paid for themselves -SawsAlls--a small pile

I can not complain --I just wish there was a repair shop near by---


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Gloves, in multiple pairs,
- skin tight goatskin for electrical 
- mechanics style w/padded knuckles for demo
- good leather gardener's for everything in between

Second battery charger for my 18V cordless stuff and extra battery.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Milwaukee Sawzall hands down. This tool gets more use than any other tool I have. Every renovation starts with a reciprocating saw.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

I would have said my drill a while ago but now it is definitely my impact driver. I use that thing all the time. Recently was helping a buddy put up drywall, used my impact with a dimpler bit......man that was nice. 

I find a 10 in 1 painters tool, 1 inch chisel, and a pair of channel locks to be the most used things in my tool belt when tackling most projects. 

When I was helping my buddy drywall his ceiling the panel lifter might have won best tool that day.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I can't think of *Any* tool I can live without....
I'm pretty Handy,+ can do pretty much Anything that needs doin',...
When I'm doin' whatever, if it needs a "Special" tool,... I go buy it...
That's probably why I have several Shops, that're Packed to the rafters with "Special" as well as about every "Standard" tool, in various sizes...

I'm ready to add Brain Surgeon to my resume, as I do have a Scalpel, but I'm lackin' a Volunteer...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My jobsite radio. No music--no worky. David


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

For my deck project, my bosch power planer is great for flattening out bows and twists in the joists and beams. The 2x10s can vary in height from 9" to 9 3/8". With the planer I can level everything even. The 45 degree braces can be adjusted with the planer to fit flush with the posts and beams.


----------



## Jonsjumps (Mar 24, 2010)

I am new to the forum, but I think I could work with Thurman. The radio and my Hitachi drill/driver combo set. I never leave home without them.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I recently got a cordless impact driver -- and now I wonder how I got by with just cordless drills in the past. I've also been surprised by how often I take out two cheap Harbor Freight drills I bought on impulse -- a low-rpm one that I use for steel and a hammer drill for concrete. 

But here's the surprising answer: I recently got a dog bone wrench on impulse (I remembered one from my father's shop, but hadn't seen one in years). I put it on a pegboard hook above my bench -- mostly because I thought it was a goofy tool. But in doing a lot of little jobs at the bench, I'm surprised at how often I grab it. It feels a little more precise than a crescent wrench -- and, of course, it reminds me of my father.

So, I'll say: Dog Bone Wrench.


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

Jobsite radio with AM talk shows all day.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

During a tough winter, my roof rake, but in general I have to go with the cordless drill. I also recently bought an impact driver. No more stripped out screw heads for me. It seems like all the decent screws use the square bit these days and you have got to have an impact for those. Why the torx heads didn't catch on, I'll never know.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Tools are like children: They're all favorites! 

However, my true favorite tool is pictured below. Unfortunately, neither it nor I are getting any younger.....:whistling2:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

any of the Talk Shows would be too distracting
.


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

The old guys can appreciate this one. Bifocal safety goggles. I really need them when working close and kicking up dust.


----------



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive noticed a few people on here mention an impact driver as their favorite tool. Preferred over cordless drill. Can you guys explain what the benefits of an impact driver are over a cordless drill. Ive used them in the store but never on jobs so I didnt see the benefits right away


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

When driving screws they drive them down fast where there is little resistacne and slow down as the resistance increases and enable you to stop once you've set the screw without over turning and stripping out the head. I'm new to mine but haven't found any benefit to drilling with an impact wrench.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Jim F said:


> When driving screws they drive them down fast where there is little resistacne and slow down as the resistance increases and enable you to stop once you've set the screw without over turning and stripping out the head. I'm new to mine but haven't found any benefit to drilling with an impact wrench.


Try drilling through a 200 year old 10 inch wide chestnut joist. With regular drill = 12 minutes of drilling. With impact driver = 6 minutes of drilling.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

They also weigh less. When driving screws all day putting up drywall a 1lb - 2lb difference in tools will make a huge difference.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The one I need right now. Whichever that may be.

DM


----------



## 3 legged dog (Dec 21, 2009)

My must have tool


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

****** Fluke VoltAlert Recalled ******

Fluke has recalled 33,000 VoltAlerts
http://consumeraffairs.com/recalls04/2010/fluke.html

Even if the VoltAlerts had worked perfectly a much better Non-Contact Voltage Tester is IMO the Greenlee GT-16 *Adjustable* Voltage Detector

Being Adjustable buys two advantages:
* Works down to 5 Volts for work on low voltage ckts e.g. yard lights
* Sensitivity can be turned down to isolate a hot conductor in a crowded box

http://www.toolup.com/greenlee/gt-1...a&utm_term=greenlee+gt-16&cawelaid=317985355#
.
.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

toeey1 said:


> Ive noticed a few people on here mention an impact driver as their favorite tool. Preferred over cordless drill. Can you guys explain what the benefits of an impact driver are over a cordless drill. Ive used them in the store but never on jobs so I didnt see the benefits right away



Borrow one or just buy one and return it if you dont like it. But try driving a 3inch screw or lag bolt using an impact and then using your drill. You will immediately appreciate the tool. 

It will save your hand and wrist a lot of torque and pressure and you will drive things much faster. 

Best tool i've ever used. Two of my friends bought ones for their respective cordless sets within a week of using mine.


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Howard Leight tactical earmuffs, air compressor, Bostitch palm nailer.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I find sometimes the best tool for me is a piece of duct tape for my mouth so my kids don't learn any new words as I'm working on a project...


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

itin1200 said:


> I find sometimes the best tool for me is a piece of duct tape for my mouth so my kids don't learn any new words as I'm working on a project...


:laughing::laughing:

I have a friend who is a mechanic. His kids call foul language 'Chevy' language. Cause that's what Dad says when he's working on the Chevy.


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

A pencil. lol

That Makita driver. Just bought the new one. You don't have to pull on the coller when inserting a bit now. Yay.


----------



## kwerk (Apr 19, 2010)

Definitely my 14 gallon Ridgid wet/dry vac.

I use it to clean the basement and garage.
Clean spider webs from the outside soffits.
Hook it up to my table saw.
Clean the filters on other vacs.
Clean the cars.
Clean the fireplace and charcoal grill.
Hook it up to a drywall sander.
I even used it as an emergency sump pump once.


----------

